# Firefox locale (Firefox på svenska)

## snis

För er som vill få Firefox på Svenska eller andra språk följ nedanstående anvisning.

Denna instruktion gäller för Firefox versioner som är nyare än 1.0.3 (kör själv v1.5 - Deer Park)

1. Installera önskat språkpaket från: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/

För att få Firefox version 1.5 på svenska ta ner följande paket: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/linux-i686/xpi/sv-SE.xpi

Du måste godkänna site'n "ftp.mozilla.org" så att den får installera xpi paketet. När paketet är installerat startar du om Firefox.

2. Efter att du startat om skriver du in adressen (URL): about:config i adressfältet på Firefox.

Ändra Variabeln "general.useragent.locale" till sv-SE för att få svenska, installerade du ett annat språkpaket exv. Norsk bokmål, så anger du "nb-NO" istället.

Dags att starta om Firefox igen.

Det var allt hoppas det fungerade lika bra för dig som för mig   :Laughing: 

----------

## klockren

OK, tack för tipset. För att få Firefox på svenska laddade jag hem det svenska binärpaketet till /usr/portage/distfiles och körde sedan

```

# cd /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin

# ebuild mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5-r1.ebuild digest

# emerge mozilla-firefox-bin

```

då jag ändå ville ha den förkompilerade versionen (kör x86_64).

Med Thunderbird kör jag dock en emerge från källkoden. Jag installerade sedan det svenska språkpaketet, men språket ändras inte när jag startar Thunderbird. Så jag har modifierat mina genvägar så att de exekverar 

```
thunderbird -UILocale sv-SE -contentLocale SE 
```

 för att få programmet på svenska. Men det borde väl gå att ändra permanent även i Thunderbird så som du beskrev i ditt inlägg? Måste man verkligen ladda hem tillägget "aboutconfig" för Thunderbird för att permanent kunna ändra språket?

----------

## snis

Hej, jag har inte grävt djupare i Thunderbird ännu, men testa följande:

1. Ladda ner den svenska språkpaketet för Thunderbird (Föresten vart hittade du det?!!)

Enligt mig borde man hitta det på: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/1.0.7/linux-i686/xpi/

Men där finns inget svensk paket, dock ett norskt, säger det eftersom detta är ett skandinaviskt forum.

2. Sedan måste paketet installeras detta ska tydligen göras som root, vet inte om det är nödvändigt... Installationen exekveras med kommandot: 

```
thunderbird -install-total-extension sv-SE.xpi
```

3a. För att sedan kunna starta Thunderbird med svenskt stöd så kör man kommandot:

```
thunderbird -contentLocale sv - UILocale sv-SE
```

3b. Eller för att ändra inställningarna till svenska globalt i systemet för thunderbird görs följande:

```
#vi /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/all-thunderbird.js
```

 Ändra följande:

```
pref("general.useragent.locale", "in-Custom");

```

till

```
pref("general.useragent.locale", "sv-SE");
```

Hoppas att du kan få ut något av detta.

----------

## klockren

Det finns inget(?) svenskt språkpaket till Thunderbird 1.0.7, men det går utmärkt att använda paketet för 1.0.6.

Tack för tipset, ska genast editera /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/all-thunderbird.js. Det är dock alldeles för omständligt att ändra språk för Britta 76 år. Självklart borde det gå att välja svenska som menyspråk när språkpaketet installeras!

----------

## vinky

Vet nån var man kan få tag i äldre språkpaket till ex. 1.0.8?

vinky

----------

## mei

 *vinky wrote:*   

> Vet nån var man kan få tag i äldre språkpaket till ex. 1.0.8?

 

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.8/linux-i686/xpi/sv-SE.xpi

----------

## vinky

Nu känner jag mig dum  :Embarassed: 

Tror att jag var inne på fel sida förut

tackar så mycket

Vinky

----------

